# raw feeding resource - near Harrisburg PA



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I recently found a great source for meat about 20 minutes south of Harrisburg PA, and I thought I'd pass it on. 
His name is Steve - e-mail address is [email protected]
He doesn't have a website for the meat, but replies to e-mails quickly.

These are the prices I was given although not everything is always available. But I got everything I requested.

Llama, duck, goat, sheep, rabbit, and veal were all 1.50/lb. He had a special on veal when I was placing my order, and it was .75/lb.
He also has heart, liver, pork necks, and chicken quarters for .50/lb.

I purchased about 400 lb of meat in total - it came in 50 lb crates, and he asked if I wanted the organs (which I did), so they were included. He also asked how I wanted the rabbits - and I got them whole, just skinned and gutted, with organs included.

I just wanted to pass on the info - his prices are the best I've found, and the variety he can get is also awesome! Feel free to pass his info on to others


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does he ship?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I highly doubt it, sorry  I think it would need to be picked up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...for those prices a day trip might be worth it. It's only about 3 hours from me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you mind if I post this on another forum?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

No cross post away  It was also almost 3 hours for me but the prices and the variety were worth it.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 2, 2010)

hmmm, I'm interested, where in Harrisburg PA,, i live in Philadelphia


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

He's in Bainbridge PA


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

His prices are so cheap! I wish I lived remotely close by.


----------

